# HDX Owners: Battery Life Question



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

I was wondering what other HDX people were getting for battery life and how long it takes to charge.

I've had at least one instance where I unplugged my HDX in the morning, watched an hour long program, then left it on my bedside table (closed in its cover) and when I came back at bedtime the battery was dead.  It also seems to take a really long time to charge.  I plugged it in this morning at about 7:30 with a 20% charge and it's now 11 am and I'm only up to 61%?  I'm using a standard USB to Micro B cord and my wall adapter for my iPhone 5.

In general I'm not that happy with the battery life.  My husband's iPad 2 seems to get a much better life per charge.  That and some random turning off when I'm not touching any buttons are my only complaints.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

With the iPhone 5 wall adapter, you are only performing a trickle charge.

If I remember correctly, the output from the iPhone 5 wall adapter is around 5 watts, while the output from the Fire PowerFast charger is around 9 watts.

It is my experience that the PowerFast charges my 8.9 HDX fully in about 4 hours. That is when my HDX displays a warning that the battery is down to 15% charge remaining.


----------



## Robert Stanek (Nov 16, 2013)

BruceS said:


> With the iPhone 5 wall adapter, you are only performing a trickle charge.
> 
> If I remember correctly, the output from the iPhone 5 wall adapter is around 5 watts, while the output from the Fire PowerFast charger is around 9 watts.
> 
> It is my experience that the PowerFast charges my 8.9 HDX fully in about 4 hours. That is when my HDX displays a warning that the battery is down to 15% charge remaining.


Yes, I believe that's true. I get a full charge in 3-4 hours.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LaraAmber said:


> I was wondering what other HDX people were getting for battery life and how long it takes to charge.
> 
> I've had at least one instance where I unplugged my HDX in the morning, watched an hour long program, then left it on my bedside table (closed in its cover) and when I came back at bedtime the battery was dead. It also seems to take a really long time to charge. I plugged it in this morning at about 7:30 with a 20% charge and it's now 11 am and I'm only up to 61%? I'm using a standard USB to Micro B cord and my wall adapter for my iPhone 5.
> 
> In general I'm not that happy with the battery life. My husband's iPad 2 seems to get a much better life per charge. That and some random turning off when I'm not touching any buttons are my only complaints.


Lara,

do you get a warning that you are using a low power charger? And is there a reason you're not using the adapter that comes with the HDX?

My 8.9 holds a charge pretty well. The 7, well, I'm using it a lot. Damn Words With Friends and The Tribez. LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

FWIW, I think the battery life on my HDX is just great.  And it charges quickly -- within a few hours to full from nearly dead.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Lara,
> 
> do you get a warning that you are using a low power charger? And is there a reason you're not using the adapter that comes with the HDX?
> 
> Betsy


It's at home and I'm at work. I'd like to avoid purchasing a second charger. I do get that message if I hook my Fire to my laptop (I was installing the update), but not when I plug it in to the adapter.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

(Don't  know if the 40% off AmazonLocal deal in Accessories is still good...)



Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It is. . . . . just got the voucher today. . . .though I don't need any accessories right now. .  . . . . wondering if I should get an HDX8.9 cover just in case I get an HDX8.9 device for Christmas.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> (Don't know if the 40% off AmazonLocal deal in Accessories is still good...)
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


You are my hero! Not only do I get the discount, but I combined it with $5 off if I buy a charger and USB cord at the same time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LaraAmber said:


> You are my hero! Not only do I get the discount, but I combined it with $5 off if I buy a charger and USB cord at the same time.


I did that, too!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It is. . . . . just got the voucher today. . . .though I don't need any accessories right now. . . . . . wondering if I should get an HDX8.9 cover just in case I get an HDX8.9 device for Christmas.


Sell you mine. Of course, it's the same color as your 7".

Betsy


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Is there a link to the 40% off deal?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LDB said:


> Is there a link to the 40% off deal?


There's a thread about it in Accessories, Leo.

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I would get a charger, but I already had bought an extra charger and cord because I tend to keep my Fire charged up and so I have one downstairs by my chair and one upstairs for overnight.  And the HDX comes with one, too.  So I had three until I sent back the  wifi HDX, but will be getting another one with the 4G.


----------



## Robert Stanek (Nov 16, 2013)

Seamonkey said:


> I would get a charger, but I already had bought an extra charger and cord because I tend to keep my Fire charged up and so I have one downstairs by my chair and one upstairs for overnight. And the HDX comes with one, too. So I had three until I sent back the wifi HDX, but will be getting another one with the 4G.


Lots of chargers here too.


----------

